# Stör?



## maga_graz (1. Jan. 2013)

Hallo!

Die Überschrift ist wohl ein bißchen mißverständlich... ja, es ist ein Stör. Aber welcher?
Waxdick? Diamantstör?


----------



## koifischfan (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stör?*

Waxdick.


----------



## Sandra1976 (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stör?*

Hallo Martin,
einen schönen Stör hast du da! Da deine Frage schon beantwortet ist und du ja laut Profil richtig super viel Platz hast ist meine Frage: Gekauft, geschenkt? __ Störe sind sehr schöne Tiere! Leider oftmals nicht geeignet für Teichhaltung. Aber du hast ja Platz! Soll es der einzige bleiben?
Gruß Sandra


----------



## maga_graz (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stör?*

Hi!
Danke für die Bestimmung!

So kalt wie meine Pfütze bleibt, sollte sich das Störchen eigentlich ganz wohlfühlen. Er stammt von meinem Besatzfischzüchter. Mal sehen, ob im Frühling noch ein Kollege dazueinzieht ;-)


----------



## Zander35 (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stör?*

Hallo,

schaut mir eher nach einem Diamantstör aus.
Schaut richtig gut aus, und ist auch gut genährt.

LG,
(auch) Martin


----------



## maga_graz (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stör?*

... ich seh schon, meine eigenen Zweifel an der korrekten Bezeichnung waren nicht ganz unbegründet... 
Hauptsache, dem Fisch gehts gut!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stör?*

Hi Martin,

brauchst doch eigentlich nur auf dem Nachweis (ne Art Kassenbon den Du aufheben mußt solange der Fisch bei dir ist) nachzuschauen den Du bekommen hast.
Da muß neben dem Züchter/Händler auch die Art und Anzahl draufstehen die er dir verkauft hat.

Du bist nämlich verpflichtet jederzeit die Herkunft deines Fisches nachzuweisen. Das gilt übrigens für alle __ Störe (und Störhybriden) da sämtliche Acipenseridae, als eine von wenigen Fischarten, dem Washingtoner Artschutzabkommen unterliegen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stör?*

He Martin!
Lass Dich nicht verrückt machen. Waxdick und Diamantstör sind ein und das selbe.Der Diamantstör ist eine Hybrid -Form vom Waxdick.
Ab 5 Grad Wassertemperatur kannst Du schon etwas Futter geben.Finde die Nahrungsaufnahme bei Stören sieht total geil aus,ähnlich wie bei einem Hai.

LG Ron!!


----------



## Zander35 (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stör?*

Hallo Ron,

als ein und das selbe würd ich die beiden nicht nehmen, denn Osster (Diamantstör) sind steril, und bleiben auch wesentlich kleiner.


----------

